# 7.3 psd idling



## MWS LAWN (Dec 24, 2001)

I have a 99 Super Duty with PowerStroke. I am wondering if letting it run over night will hurt the diesel engine. I'm planning a hunting trip and I may have to sleep in it. It's going to be about 20 degrees overnight. I know idling want hurt tractor trailers overnight with diesel engines, but i did not know if they where set-up different. I just need a little heat.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

If you AIC, you can. It will hurt a diesel to run at low RPMs for a long period of time.

Geoff


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

its not the best thing for it,but i shouldnt hurt it to bad,if the engine can maintain at least 160 degrees.my dodge will stay warm if you drive it ,til it fully warms up,then it will stay about 160-180 for the most part idling,but if you start it cold,and let it run,it can run all day and the temp wont go above 120,when its 20 degrees out.try blocking the radiator,or installing a winter front like the rigs use to keep it warm.just keep the tranny cooler area unblocked so it wont overheat.block everything else.On my dodge,for the whole winter i slip cardboard between the radiator,and condensor,it stays there, i block everything but the trans cooler,it warms up so much faster,and maintains temp easier on days when its 20 or less out.I would let it run all night,dont start it for a hour then shut it off for an hr,let it run non stop,keep the temp up.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I dont know, I would think the souns alone from the PS would keep you awake.


----------



## MWS LAWN (Dec 24, 2001)

Thank You for the input. What is AIC?


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

I would also think about keeping yourself out in the open a little. I wouldn't try to hide from the elements of weather. Let the wind take the exhaust away from you. It might build up around you hidden in the bushes or so forth, then you wouldn't have to worry about the motor, 'cause you'd be sleeping permanently. A stinky diesel with no air circulation gets a little stinky in the cockpit sometimes. Just something to keep in mind. That's a long time to be sleeping inside a running vehicle.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Automatic
Idle 
Control

Like was mentioned diesels will wash down the cylinder walls if they are left idleing for long periods of time. Meaning they will oil starve the upper end of cylinders. With the AIC the idle is raised a few hundred RPM to keep that from happening. You will see ambulances when the pull up to a scene, they will automatically idle up to around 1300 rpm. I believe that a plug and play type device is available for the PS just for this application. Try www.ford-diesel.com
Dino


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

automatic idle control does help,but cylinder wash down happens when the engine temp cannot get above 120 degrees,the cylinders do not wash down if the motor is warmed up.If you can keep engine temp up at idle,a high idler wont help you much.When the cylinders are cold,some of the fuel injected doesnt completely burn,since the diesel relies on the heat of combustion to fire the fuel.The slight amount of fuel that doesnt burn is washed down,past the rings,and into the motor oil eventually.By installing a winter front,or blocking the radiator,o=and/or installing a hi idler,you keep the engine temps up,which eliminates the wash down.Thats why it doesnt hurt the big rigs,they have hi idlers,and ususally winter fronts.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

The power strokes have AIC.I have had mine running overnight.
It is even better with heated seats


----------



## captjack (Dec 31, 2000)

I have 225k on a power stroke (95 crew cab). Mine does idle alot, I got my hands on a AIC unit cheap. It is a aux idle control unit. They are nice to have, but if you are not going to need it all the time it might be a waste of money. Use a brick, stick, boot,rifle, what ever. Set the rpms to at least 1300, that is what international says is the magic number. 
make sure you got some fuel in the tank and fall asleep. 
If you idle alot(not just one night) you just have to change your oil more often, no big deal.
good luck,
capt jack


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

There is no AIC on my PSD. Although it is a 1995. I would like to get one though. What do they run and where do you get the unit?


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

You could find one at a ford dealership under the name AIC or aux. idle control or when it comes stock from the factory they call it an APCM or aux. power control module. Most say that dealer is very $$$.

If you go to ford-diesel.com someone may have one for sale or there is a parts guy that will sell it at cost for $335. They also have some links to other online aftermarket guys that may also have it for around $340.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Great! Thanks for the info, bam.

What about the install? Is it difficult or more plug-n-play?


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

I have an 00 powerstroke and I built my own AIC utilizing the local Radio Shack. If you go to www.ford-diesel.com and do a search under upgrades and aftermarket for the powerstroke under $10 AIC. Its very easy to make and is a lot cheaper than buying the Ford part. I usally use it when I have to get out and do the sidewalks, and have not had any problems with it.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I was in Rays truck yesterday, aside from being a ford, the AIC worked great. 
Dino


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

plowmeister,

it should have a wiring harness and plug in under the dash, above the center hump.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

That's it!! Honestly. I do have the plug in but I never knew exactly what it was for. I thought it was for a computer plug-in for diagnostics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2002)

Plow Meister,

Next to the diagnostic plug, tucked up under the dash, is the connector for it.

A buddy of mine has a CTI Idle controller for sale for $110. It's not as fancy as the Ford one but does the exact same thing. It has a switch and a knob that you install on your dash. The switch turns it on or off and the knob adjust the idle speed.

Let me know and I'll hook you guy's up 

Greg


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Yes, I am interested. I am going to check under my dash this evening for the plug just to be sure.

Christopher A. Kinkade
[email protected]
(219) 718-5481 Cell
(219) 923-2691 Home
(219) 923-6714 FAX

Thanks a lot,


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2002)

Christopher,

His name is Duane Lawrence, his email is [email protected] and it's a CTI Idle controller

He's a nutbag Powerstroker like me and get this, he used to have a plow business . He got rid of it a few years ago.

Tell him Greg(Dockboy) told you to contact him 

Greg


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Thanks, Dockboy. I really appreciate that. I will holler at him this week.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

My 2000 PS has the factory AIC. When outside temp is less than 40 and engine temp less than 150 it will kick in. It is part of the cold start warm up package I think. I do know that the first gen PS didnt' have them. I too have heard that extended idling will screw up an engine quick without the AIC.

I can sleep right thru the engine idle noise without a problem. I have already idled for 7 hours on one tank (slept most of the night) and only noticed .2 mpg less on that tank than the others when I drove straight thru the tank. Not enough to matter. The PS will get good mileage unless you work it hard like I do. Then it will begin to suck.

For all things PS related you need a Power Stroke Registry! Everything from cool articles, to toys, and add ons of every kind you could possibly imagine. WAY cool mag.


----------

